# Please advise on an external for 180L tank



## Lisa_Perry75 (7 Jan 2008)

What external filter would you recommend for a tank that holds about 180 litres? I have always used the X04 range from fluval but noticed that after a year or two they get quite noisy.  Does anyone have a Rio 180 or similar that could recommend an external to me? I tend to agree with George, that filters needs high levels of turnover. So I tend to go for about 5-7x the tank volume per hour.


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Jan 2008)

I run an Ehiem 2128 on my 180 litre tank and it does a great job.  I wouldn't buy another one though as the heater means two more wires that have to be disconnected each time it's cleaned.

I'd go with a 2028 and put a Hydor on the outlet as this will stay connected when you clean the filter.


----------



## ulster exile (7 Jan 2008)

I have Eheim ProII 2026 on my 200ish tank with a hydor external.  No complaints from me - the filter flow is pretty strong, but can adjust down to a slower flow if required.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (10 Jan 2008)

I've been offered a 2026 for Â£50 delivered... Maybe I could get this until I can afford a new one?

Im a bit worried about it though as its just a random person off aquarist classified...

Shall i go for it?


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Jan 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> I've been offered a 2026 for Â£50 delivered... Maybe I could get this until I can afford a new one?
> 
> Im a bit worried about it though as its just a random person off aquarist classified...
> 
> Shall i go for it?



That's a pretty great price!  I'd ask for more details personally e.g. how long has it been used?  What condition is it in etc.

Ehiem's are known for being very well built so if a second-hand one is working well then I wouldn't think you'd need to buy a new one!  Maybe replace the media and the seals if they look like they have deteriorated, but not the actual filter.


----------



## Maximumbob (10 Jan 2008)

i use an eheim thermo filter on my RIO 180.  A little expensive on initial outlay, but worth every penny.  I have a 2324.

edit.  using this filter means you can remove the internal filter.  However, a tetra tec 1200 and a hydor external heater would do the same trick.


----------



## milla (10 Jan 2008)

You could try a teratec 1200.  they can be picked up NEW for about Â£60 incl media on the internet and are ideal for your size of tank.  Been running one for about a year with no issues.


----------



## Ray (10 Jan 2008)

Can anyone say, is there a noticeable noise difference between the Tetratec, the Ehieim and for that matter JBL?  What do you get for the extra money you pay for an Eheim except for the brand name?


----------



## George Farmer (10 Jan 2008)

I like the TetraTec EX 1200.  Cheap, quiet, easy to set up, maintain, prime, non-bright green piping...

I paid Â£65 for mine from Aquatics Online.

I managed to get a Hydor inline heater for Â£15 from another forum.


----------



## tgc (10 Jan 2008)

Ive got the tetratec 1200 and a fluval 501 and the tetra is by far the quietest external i 've had, also quiter than the ehiems eco and pro that i've had.

Cheers Tim


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (12 Jan 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! You know the fish shop I used to work in recommended the tetratec... I thought they didn't know what they were talking about though, as most people rave about eheim.

Wouldn't the green blend in?    I really can't decide if I should go down the lily pipe and luminaire route or not. Mainly cos the tank I have doesnt have a brace, and I think it the manufacturers intended the hood to do that. It is the duo deep 1000 tank I believe, and the new style has a plastic rim all the way around, then the hood sits on that... Basically I don't want to have wet feet! 180 litres is a lot to be dumped over the living room...


----------



## Maximumbob (12 Jan 2008)

is your tank a rio 180???  If so it 'should' come with a central brace!!!


----------



## StevenA (31 Jan 2008)

I've got a Rio 180, which is filtered by a Fluval 205. It's a great filter, very easy to maintain, the aquastop valve makes it very simple. It's been running for about a year now with no problems, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (1 Feb 2008)

Uuuum it might be a Rio 180... I just bought the tank on its own, it was in a hagen box...
Just says 100 x 40 x 50 rrp Â£165 show price Â£85... I paid Â£20!

Doesnt have black plastic bottom rim, just has black silicone, thick glass... around 10mm though I haven't looked at it in a while.


----------



## StevenA (1 Feb 2008)

My Rio 180 has a central brace, so i assume they all do.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (1 Feb 2008)

Then it may not be a rio 180 tank. As I say, it was just a tank alone. Doesn't come with any bottom border I believe rio 180 does.


----------

